# Bar-ends - screw in plug type rather than on the bars?



## semislickstick (10 Jun 2009)

Is there any bar-end grips that can be screwed into the handle bars (hole at the end) rather than on the bars themselves and so not taking up space? If that makes any sense.


----------



## Landslide (10 Jun 2009)

Such a thing did exist, though I've not seen any offered for sale for years.
I think the general opinion was that they were heavier, and potentially more damaging to your handlebars due to the way they applied the clamping forces.


----------



## mickle (10 Jun 2009)

Yup, Onza introduced them originally with a wedge like a quill stem when steel bars were all the rage. They used to split aluniman bars with ease so were quickly discontinued.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jun 2009)

I wanted a pair last year for my fairing, and was unsuccessful.

They used to have a habit of splitting the end of the handlebars so became unpopular and then dropped.


----------



## semislickstick (11 Jun 2009)

....oh that's stuffed that idea then 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (11 Jun 2009)

Have you considered these?
http://www.canecreek.com/component-other

S


----------



## bonk man (13 Jun 2009)

mickle said:


> Yup, Onza introduced them originally with a wedge like a quill stem when steel bars were all the rage. They used to split aluniman bars with ease so were quickly discontinued.



they work ok with titanium bars though


----------



## semislickstick (13 Jun 2009)

simon_adams_uk said:


> Have you considered these?
> http://www.canecreek.com/component-other
> 
> S



Funnily enough I came across those the other night but was wondering how they were fixed in, I have the slightly older Specialized BG grips that I think have a fixing clamp on the inner side of the grip, the newer ones have a clamp on the outside and end.


----------



## longers (13 Jun 2009)

If you're thinking about the Cane Creeks, maybe consider these. Quite a bit cheaper.

I'll be getting that bike out the shed again later, I'll have a look and see how much bar space they need.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Jun 2009)

I have those on my Thorn.... The small flat area fits the heel of the hand perfectly and is a lot more comfortable than the Cane Creek ones


----------



## longers (13 Jun 2009)

I've just taken one off and they require about the same amount of space as a normal bar end, for some reason I thought they needed less.


----------



## semislickstick (13 Jun 2009)

These no good then?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280357609164


----------

